# KTM Ultra Pro  XT



## Pupo (30. März 2009)

Hi! Ich verkufe mein KTM Ultra Pro.

Das Bike ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Es wurde von meinem Sohn (45kg) gefahren (max. 350km).

Der Originalpreis betrug *799 !*

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280328186018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Viel Glück!


----------



## Pupo (4. April 2009)

nur noch 1 tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (6. April 2009)

danke fürs bieten!

ciao


----------

